
The Rock Test: A Hack for Men Who Don’t Want to Be Accused of Sexual Harassment - bspn
https://medium.com/@annevictoriaclark/the-rock-test-a-hack-for-men-who-dont-want-to-be-accused-of-sexual-harassment-73c45e0b49af
======
drdeca
Question: is this meant to be useful advice, or is this meant to be a
criticism of people? Or both??

~~~
agracey
I'm pretty sure it's a criticism of people. That said, if it is helpful advice
to some people, maybe they should take it?

~~~
drdeca
Well, yes, if it is good advice for someone, then that they should take it
would follow, but that seems to basically be a tautology, and not really say
anything.

From the headline, I thought maybe it might be a "here is an explicit
description of the social norms that most people pick up on intuitively, and
which should be sufficient for the situation in question, in case you are
uncertain whether or not there is some important norm that you failed to pick
up on", but when I started reading the first couple paragraphs, the impression
that I got was that it was basically saying "most men (but not The Rock) are
sexist and if they act like they are having trouble navigating socially, they
are lying because they are evil.".

I think maybe a different headline that more clearly reflected the content of
the article might be better.

------
dmitrygr
The very premise of this article seems to be that _accusation == fact_.

Not every accusation is factual.

As it is written, it claims to target men worried about being accused. It
should be titled "The Rock Test: A Hack for Men Who Don’t Want to Sexually
Harass Someone" since it really targets (as written) men who would harrass.

~~~
pizza
the set of men afraid of being accused also contains men that will never make
women feel unsafe, let alone actually get accused or harass women.

~~~
dmitrygr
correct. that is precisely my point. and they need no behaviour adjustments -
they already do no harassment. hence this article is wrongly targeting them
with its title

